# così sopravvivo a mio figlio



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2013)

PIACENZA - È il 4 giugno, un martedì, quando Andrea Albanese, 38 anni, controller di gestione, dimentica in auto, alla periferia di Piacenza, suo figlio, Luca, 2 anni. Il bambino rimane per ore sotto il sole; nell'abitacolo asfissiante la temperatura arriva a sfiorare i 40°. La sua vita scivola via così, silenziosa, fino a quando le braccia di papà Andrea accolgono il suo corpicino per l'ultima volta, ormai troppo tardi. E l'incubo di qualsiasi genitore per Albanese diventa realtà: il proprio figlio che muore, e per causa sua. Perché quel giorno, anziché portarlo al nido, lo ha lasciato in auto. Un black out, lo shock, e poi sopravvivere alla tragedia, convivere con un fardello molto pesante. La mente di questo padre ripercorre ogni giorno quella mattina, la sua memoria condannata nel mondo dell'eterno ritorno, dove Nietzsche immaginava i nostri gesti ripetersi un numero infinito di volte, sempre uguali.

Sono passati quasi quattro mesi dalla tragedia, pensa che prima o poi riuscirà a perdonarsi?
"Quel giorno non ho fatto nulla per mettere a rischio la vita di Luca. Se mio figlio fosse morto in un incidente stradale perché viaggiavo ad alta velocità o perché avevo bevuto troppo, probabilmente mi sarei sentito più in colpa per aver provocato la disgrazia con un'azione consapevole. Invece, è accaduto qualcosa di cui non ho coscienza, non ho avuto il controllo di ciò che stava succedendo. Non serve certo a non farmi star male, ma è andata cosi. E in una frazione di secondo è cambiata la mia vita".

Cosa ritiene sia accaduto nella sua mente per non lasciare Luca al nido, un gesto di routine ma così importante?
"Non l'ho capito e temo che non lo capirò mai. Era un periodo del tutto normale, non avevo scadenze particolari sul lavoro e nemmeno preoccupazioni serie. Ero felice. Quella mattina ero sicuro di averlo portato all'asilo tanto che in mattinata mi è capitato di parlare di mio figlio con i colleghi alla macchinetta del caffè, e nessun dubbio ha sfiorato la mia mente. Anche quando quel pomeriggio mi ha chiamato mia moglie per dirmi che il nonno non aveva trovato Luca al nido, ho pensato a un equivoco o che l'avessero portato fuori; sono sceso dall'ufficio per andare a verificare, ma ero tranquillo".

E poi invece la terribile scoperta. Cosa ricorda di quegli attimi concitati?
"Ricordo le mie urla, i miei colleghi accorrere, il loro cercare di starmi vicino. E poi l'arrivo dei soccorsi, la mia disperazione senza rimedio, l'impossibilità di accettare quanto era accaduto, il macerarmi su come fosse stato possibile. Non sono neanche riuscito a salutare mio figlio come avrei voluto, il trauma è stato devastante".

Così devastante che dopo la tragedia ha pensato di uccidersi.
"Devo dire che è stato un pensiero che ho accantonato in fretta, la mia vita non è finita. Non posso tornare indietro purtroppo, ma sono convinto di poter fare ancora qualcosa di buono, per me e per gli altri. E mi impegnerò per questo, spenderò la mia vita in questo senso. La tragedia è stata immane, ma ho avuto la fortuna di non essere solo e questo mi ha permesso di guardare avanti".

Tornare a lavorare poche settimane dopo l'ha aiutata?
"Sono rientrato un mese dopo, ho voluto riprendere il lavoro il prima possibile. I miei colleghi mi hanno accolto benissimo, rispettando i miei momenti difficili e comportandosi come se nulla fosse accaduto. Da questo punto di vista mi ritengo fortunato, perché il rapporto con molti di loro è diventato negli anni amicizia vera e propria".

Oltre ai suoi colleghi, chi le è stato vicino dopo il dramma?
"Nei giorni successivi, per circa due settimane, sono stato ricoverato al reparto di Diagnosi e cura dell'ospedale di Piacenza, che ringrazio per la splendida assistenza ricevuta. E poi io e mia moglie Paola abbiamo ricevuto tanta solidarietà umana, in primis dai famigliari, dagli amici e anche dai genitori degli altri bambini che hanno vissuto la nostra stessa tragedia. Ma anche tante persone che non ci conoscono, che hanno capito la nostra sofferenza, ci sono state vicino. A tutti va il mio sincero ringraziamento".

Qualcuno però l'ha anche giudicata duramente domandandosi come sia possibile dimenticare un figlio come fosse un oggetto, un mazzo di chiavi.
"Non mi sono mai preoccupato di evitare le critiche anche perché inizialmente ero conscio di non poter fare nulla per far cambiare idea nel breve termine a chi ha infierito su di me. Oggi però, molte di queste persone mi hanno conosciuto meglio e hanno un'opinione diversa, o quanto meno hanno capito che l'indignazione non salva nessun bambino, bisogna fare altro".

Ad esempio? 
"Innanzitutto, ho aperto il gruppo Facebook "Mai più morti come Luca". In pochi mesi siamo arrivati a quasi 9.000 iscritti. L'obiettivo è una legge che renda obbligatori i sistemi anti abbandono sulle auto, una tecnologia già disponibile che va solo adattata: un allarme può salvare una vita. A questo proposito vorrei invitare a firmare una petizione su change. org, rivolta ministero dei Trasporti, per una modifica del codice della strada, art.172, che regolamenta il trasporto dei bambini in auto. Questa petizione, per cui sono già state raccolte più di 36 mila firme, è stata promossa da un medico, la dottoressa Maria Ghirardelli, 43 anni, della provincia di Brescia, che, madre di tre bambini, è stata profondamente turbata dalla morte di Luca. Con la petizione e il gruppo su Facebook: vorremmo far capire alle istituzioni che è necessario un loro intervento per garantire la sicurezza dei nostri figli, perché non accada ad altri ciò che è successo a me".

Crede che ciò che le è capitato possa succedere a chiunque?
"Ritengo di sì. Bisogna avere molta razionalità nell'affrontare la questione: questi incidenti hanno riguardato tipi di persone molto diversi, non è rilevante né la cultura né lo stato sociale. È capitato sia a padri che a madri. L'errore più grande è rifugiarsi nell'idea che succeda solo a genitori snaturati: non è cosi".

E sua moglie l'ha perdonata?
"Paola è splendida, sa quanto amavo Luca e quindi sa che quello che è successo non può essere dipeso da me, ma da qualcosa completamente fuori dal mio controllo. Inutile negare che ci sono stati momenti di rabbia, ma non ci siamo mai allontanati, abbiamo sempre pensato di andare avanti uniti. E se arrivasse un altro figlio lo accoglieremmo con gioia infinita, come è stato con Luca".

Che bambino era Luca?
"Splendido, solare, affettuoso. Sono tanti i bellissimi ricordi che nessuno potrà portarmi via. Grazie a lui ho provato la felicità assoluta, il non desiderare nient'altro dalla vita. Io e mia moglie ci sentivamo orgogliosi e completi con lui, non serviva essere in vacanza o avere occasioni particolari per essere felici, bastava un giorno qualunque, bastava un suo sorriso, bastava essere con lui".

Dove immagina ora suo figlio?
"A Luca penso sempre, ogni giorno. Lo immagino con suo nonno, mio padre, a cui raccomanderei di farlo giocare, di averne cura. E se potessi parlare con mio figlio per un'ultima volta, vorrei dirgli di aspettarci: è solo questione di tempo, la mamma e il papà arriveranno".


----------



## Leda (27 Settembre 2013)

Non riesco a rimanere neutra. Meglio che soprassieda.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2013)

Leda;bt9222 ha detto:
			
		

> Non riesco a rimanere neutra. Meglio che soprassieda.


  non so come commentare ,comprendo l'angoscia e la consapevolezza di aver avuto un black out, mi atterrisce pensare che si possano avere tali dimenticanze ...atroce, inumano eppure è un errore umano ...


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2013)

razionalmente trovo questa intervista autoassolvente , ma non mi ritengo di potermi concedere il giudizio su una questione straziante come causare la morte di un figlio


----------



## dimmidinò (27 Settembre 2013)

io non so davvero cosa pensare quando leggo notizie come questa. da una parte la tristezza e dall'altra la rabbia. non capisco cosa prevale.


----------

